# Lindsay Lohan musste wieder vor Gericht erscheinen !!!



## Mandalorianer (22 Juli 2011)

*Lindsay Lohan musste wieder vor Gericht erscheinen !!!
​*
In den letzten Monaten sahen wir Lindsay Lohan (25) wohl öfter in einem Gerichtssaal als an einem Filmset.
Jetzt wird die Blondine wieder einmal vor einem Richter erscheinen müssen.

Dieses Mal liegt jedoch kein akuter Tatverdacht gegen die Schauspielerin vor. Es handelt sich lediglich um eine Vorsichtsmaßnahme. Eine Freund berichtete laut Radar Online: „Der Staatanwalt hat Bedenken geäußert, bezüglich Lindsays Bewährung. Das soll am Donnerstag besprochen werden. Der Staatsanwalt hat Richter Sautner gesagt, er solle Lindsay vorladen.“

Der Sprecher des Stars hat bestätigt, dass sie zum Gericht bestellt wurde, ging jedoch nicht näher darauf ein. Fest steht jedoch, dass ein Angeklagter auf Bewährung normalerweise nicht noch einmal vor Gericht erscheinen muss. Es sei denn, es ist etwas vorgefallen. Was sich Miss Lohan da wohl wieder geleistet hat? 


*Gruss vom Gollum *


----------



## Franky70 (22 Juli 2011)

Und täglich grüßt das Murmeltier.


----------



## Punisher (27 Juli 2011)

Promi-Bonus


----------

